# R33 GTR in Millenium Jade?



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay, so my all time fave GTR has got to be the R34 Nur in Millenium Jade, but I was just wondering if anyone had seen or had a picture of an R33 (or even R32) that someone has had resprayed in this fantastic colour?

Perhaps someone on the forum who's based out in Japan has seen one?

Just curious to see how it looks.... :smokin: 

DJ


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nope. It is an odd shade so I assume it only appeals to some. Plenty of BNR32s & BCNR33s in Bayside Blue though


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

"Odd"??? It's not "odd", its bloody gorgeous!!!    

Back me up here someone... please!  

DJ


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Come on you've got to admit that a greenish/goldish color on a sports car like the GTR is a tad odd? 

Bayside blue...not there's a fitting color


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Bayside is the way to go   

Gerry :smokin:


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

Now there is absolutely, positively nothing "odd" about this:










And besides, Gayside Blue is just sooo last season darling....    

DJ


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

D-J said:


> "Odd"??? It's not "odd", its bloody gorgeous!!!
> 
> Back me up here someone... please!
> 
> DJ


I got your back! I love the color and think it fits the R34 to a tee, I am not quite sure how it would work on a 32 or 33 though...any photoshop guru's out there???


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Its like brown and beige, lets leave it to old Rovers


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

> I got your back!


Thankyou!

Good point... anyone able to knock something up in photoshop? Preferably with bronze alloys.... :smokin: 

DJ


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*LOL @ Steven*

It's one of those colours that looks completely different dependant on lighting.
Photographs don't do it justice either, You've got to see it in the metal.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Nah, Bayside Blue is the only color for an R34  Of course, I'm not biased in any way...


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

> Nah, Bayside Blue is the only color for an R34


Exactly... they're (mostly) all that colour!  

Millenium Jade has the rarity factor as well... :smokin: 

DJ


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks green from some angles and gold from others.

So as some say... green for the money, gold for the honeyz  :smokin:


----------



## MarcusB (Feb 2, 2003)

*Best Colour?*

I have to say that the Millenium Jade is my favourite colour for the 34, just look at the pic's of Tim's car and with the TE 37's awesome!


----------

